# MATTSBUG: 2012 Beetle



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

just picked her up yesterday! So far really enjoying the car!


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

MATTSBUG said:


> just picked her up yesterday! So far really enjoying the car!


Great pictures, great car. Welcome, and hope to read all the joy you will be having with your 2012 VW Beetle. :thumbup:

-Roger


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

Heaters X01 said:


> Great pictures, great car. Welcome, and hope to read all the joy you will be having with your 2012 VW Beetle. :thumbup:
> 
> -Roger


Thanks man! I see that we are twins! 

I came from a 2002 Turbo S -- it's a little bit different, but generally a much more refined car. I love the ride quality and the overall feel of the 2012.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to the Bug Club! They are soooooomuch fun to drive. I get a lot of attention and questions about our Blk Launch Beetle. It is ike being a new parent again with a smile on my face.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Lookin' good, Mattsbug. Nice choice.

Bill


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks nice...congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I really like it in Reflex Silver... Any mods planned?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I really like these. :thumbup:


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

Hufeisen said:


> I really like it in Reflex Silver... Any mods planned?


The only thing I am considering seriously would be getting another set of wheels. I like the retro look (and have received NUMEROUS compliments on them), but it's not totally me. But, we'll see! It might be nice to lower the car just a bit too - not totally digging the rear gap! 

However, I :heart: this car!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

after her first bath!


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

MATTSBUG said:


> after her first bath!


Looks good. I'm going to wash my car tomorrow and my wife's. :thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good in silver :thumbup:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I like that you don't have the front plate mount, MATTSBUG. I don't either - like that clean look on the front. Legally, we're supposed to run them here. But, it's one of those things my cop buddies rarely enforce.

Bill


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

MATTSBUG is a famous car. 

It's so cold here today in Florida but that will not discourage me from going out and washing my X01. 

I really enjoy your pictures Matt, keep them coming.

:wave::wave::wave::wave: :laugh:

-Roger


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

UTE said:


> I like that you don't have the front plate mount, MATTSBUG. I don't either - like that clean look on the front. Legally, we're supposed to run them here. But, it's one of those things my cop buddies rarely enforce.
> 
> Bill


Yeah, I like the fact that NC doesn't require front plates. In NY I had to have a front plate. NO MORE!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Guywithacar (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm gonna steal ur hub caps:thumbup:


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

call me a dork, or even a loser, but here's a little project i just finished. haha

enjoy! :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Nice! I wish more people out white walls on their tires with the Circle wheels. They'd go great with the retro look and would make the wheels look bigger, too.

BTW, I drove the Beetle with the 1.2 TSI here and the clutch surprised me with its very high engage point (compared to my MkVI Golf). Is the 2.5 any better in this regard?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! That picture is too cool!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

moodylucy said:


> Wow! That picture is too cool!


:thumbup: thanks!


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

i need one in blue. k thanks bro. :heart:


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

That's pretty cool! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

You should've included your siluoette behind the wheel. Nice Job


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks all! 



JR Martinez said:


> You should've included your siluoette behind the wheel. Nice Job


that's a good idea, but I like to leave myself out of the art!  wouldn't want to take away from the car! :heart:


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbup: oh man I love those retro wheels!


----------



## MATTSBUG (Jun 8, 2006)

too nice out to not go for a drive and take some pics! :beer:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

MATTSBUG said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


great shots, i do photography too, and can appreciate your work


----------

